# eastern mud salamander



## white (May 16, 2009)

does anyone know where i can get some.the latin name is pseudottriton montanus


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i have mud salamanders here in scioto county ohio... the midland mud...








... it seems that salamanders are difficult to get over there in the uk... maybe i should start a business selling them there!:lol2:


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

post me some:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

mark 'em "chocolates... keep from extreme heat and cold"... fedex them overnight eh??:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Midland Mud Salamander, Pseudotriton montanus diastictus

i'm at the very bottom of ohio... 40 miles or so from west virginia and right on the ohio river across from kentucky... salamander central.


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

stop teasing me dude:2thumb:


----------

